# I cannot believe this... + *rescue*



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey everyone!

So as you might know by now, I have been rescuing and raising baby bettas from Petco. Well one of my pity buys from about 2 weeks ago died night before last, so yesterday, I stopped by Petco on the way home to pick up a new one.

There were 2 dead baby bettast there.

I knew exacly which one I wanted as soon as I saw her. She has a gimpy pectoral fin on one side (whether it was torn, a birth defect, or just a mess up from poor treatment, I don't know, but I guess I'll find out when it does or doesn't grow back). But she has to do this awkward little wobble to get around. She is extremely skinny, colorless, lethargic (barely moves at ALL), and sickly looking.

Out of curiosity, I tested the ammonia in her cup. I was expecting 0.25 ppm, maybe 0.5 ppm at the most. This is what I got instead:









This is absolutely ridiculous! Her ammonia was in between 4ppm and 8ppm (and although it doesn't look like it in the picture, it was closer to 8ppm). What's more is that I would have guessed her tempurature to be *maybe* in the low 60's. It literally felt ice cold. And my hands were not warm because my tank at 82 degrees felt warm to the touch. And one more thing: they treat the babies at Petco like adults. As in they get fed exactly the same thing. Unhealthy PELLETS.

My mom and I brought her (and some other things for the other animals) up to check out, and the lady there started handing me a packet of paper. When I asked her what it was, she said it was a caresheet that I had to fill out for the betta. Umm, what? Okay, I could understand that if they actually treated their bettas like animals, but not the way they treat them. My mom just looked at her and said, "she takes these bettas home to raise them and save them from this store because they are dying here." Needless to say, the lady put the caresheet back without another word. 

She is not doing so hot this morning. I acclimated her for about 45 minutes last night. I would have done for longer, but I had to go to swim practice. Please keep her in your prayers! I want the poor baby to have a chance and a good life. Anyway, sorry for all the babbling; here she is...(sorry for the bad pictures...my good camera was downstairs and I didn't want to go get it )

















Yes, that's her laying at the bottom...and yes, I got photobombed by my impersonating balloon molly (long story) :lol:


























Please, if anyone has any advice or suggestions for me, please, please help!

Thank you~
Meg

Edit: forgot to mention that I can't get her to eat a bite. And I feed my baby bettas all frozen brine shrimp and bloodworms. She won't even look at the food.


----------



## thisismethere (Oct 16, 2012)

I am no expert but did you try micro pellets?


----------



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

Definitely get some micro pellets. I have rescued two baby bettas from Petco and I gave them both the micro pellets and they love them. They are tiny enough for their little mouths.


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you! I might have to try those! I haven't done those in the past just because I like giving my babies all frozen food (or live when I can get my hands on some)...so it is extremely high in protein. But I might give those a try...

Thank you for your quick replies!


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Micro pellets? Where do we find these? Sorry, not to threadjack...but I am also in the process of raising baby rescues from petco.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Like these would be a good choice  
http://www.petco.com/product/112084...5&mr:keyword=&mr:match=&mr:filter=51515425075


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

You can also buy the hikari kind...apparently they are so small they look like dust? Not sure though! And I'm pretty sure that Petco will be cheaper to buy it from (at least where I live, at petco they are 5 dollars, at Petsmart they re 9 but yours might be different).
Good luck with her and I hope she makes it!


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you all for your help!

Unfortunately, she died :-(

And option: if you do those pellets, if you can maybe do some frozen brine shrimp as well  my bettas LOVE them, and I have noticed an accelarated growth from feeding them this.


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Im sorry she died  at least you showed her love that she wouldnt have gotten in the store!
Im sure you will find another one who will survive and grow big and strong!


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you! It's just very upsetting because I know that she died because of the ridiculously high ammonia because of lack of care...it's not that hard for a store to clean out a few cups! Or make it just a tad warmer!


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I rescued a female 2 weeks ago. She wasn't listed as a baby but she was small enough to be! She lived for 2 days, not because of the ammonia in her cup but because of the ammonia in our water! Naturally it is 0.5..gr. but it is frustrating isn't it? You know what is wrong but sometimes it is too late...


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that! And yes, it is so frustrating! I have the babies floating in my ten gallon, so when I change their water every day, I just fill a new cup up with my tank water (it's convenient because they are already completely acclimated to it), scoop them up with my hand, and rinse out the old cup for next time..My water parameters are perfect but I think the high ammonia just did too much damage...she was so tiny! :-( I hope it was the ammonia and not something I did! :-(


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Awww I'm sorry she died  She was a pretty little baby. At least she knew she was where she was loved at least.


----------



## SpeakNow13 (Nov 29, 2012)

I have rescued two babys from petco recently, I got frozen brine shrimps, let them thaw, and my babys have had no problems eating them! I hope she makes it!


----------



## SpeakNow13 (Nov 29, 2012)

Theres a before and after of my poor baby in his cup and then happy in his new home!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

S.I.P. She seemed like a great betta. Someday she'll meet you under Rainbow Bridge and you will get to spend all those great moments with her that you missed before.




SpeakNow13 said:


> I have rescued two babys from petco recently, I got frozen brine shrimps, let them thaw, and my babys have had no problems eating them! I hope she makes it!


Earlier, on this page it was said that she didn't make it.


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you all so much! Speaknow13, she did die :-( I think she was too far gone when I got her

I did, however pick up another one to eat...the water in her cup is still icky, but I have already gotten some food into her (brine shrimp), which is hopefully a good sign. She watches me everywhere I go, and I managed to get her for free. And I brought up a filthy cup with an adult male and told them to clean it... :roll:

And speaknow13, I really want to see your babies but the picture won't show up!


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey so I got one baby betta and I was fairly new at betta keeping so I doubted he'd live but he did and I just made sure he had a heater in his tank, and I got him the Hikari brine shrimp cubes and new life spectrum growth I think it's called. There are also tiny hikari pellets for like tetras and he really enjoyed those. I fed him 2 times a day.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would try some livefood too.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

CARE SHEET???? I almost screamed when I read that. WHY would they ask for you to fill out a CARE SHEET when they treat them SO badly!!??


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

bryanacute said:


> CARE SHEET???? I almost screamed when I read that. WHY would they ask for you to fill out a CARE SHEET when they treat them SO badly!!??


Exactly! If they wanna make sure the bettas are cared for, change their water or give medication to the sick ones instead of telling someone else to fill out a care sheet!!! :evil:


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

*sigh* if I was handed a sheet for betta care to fill out I would say this. " This is my *number of fish*. I've cared for them for the last 2 years and have never had one die from sickness. While every time I come in here I see at least 3 dead bettas. I think YOU need to fill out the care sheet. I'm not filling that out so let me pay for my fish and go home". Sounds a bit harsh I know.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would just fill out the form.


----------



## Kevron56 (Oct 11, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I would just fill out the form.


And then ask the worker to fill out the form.


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yea the care sheet thing was kind of crazy. I told them that I saved _their _dying fish and tried to raise them and heal them. Honestly, I have no idea what she was thinking! Haha

ChocolateBetta: I might have filled out the form, or at least just look at it, but I had a swim practice that I had to get to and had no time to dilly dally...and it wasn't that hard to get her to put it back 

Kevron: I was thinking the same exact thing! "No, YOU fill out the form!" :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think buying the big bulk orders from tropical plants 40 grams and that it like 100s of leafs would give a pet store enough leaves for all there Bettas.


----------

